# Pond restoration?



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Buddy of mine just bought some property with a couple ponds on it. He is interested in growing some big bass in one of them. Is there a company anyone is familiar with that could help?
Al


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

There is only one way to completely restore a pond and that is drain it, dry it and rebuild it. Doze out all the muck down to new clay, remove all the bank vegetation and start as new as possible. The very best thing is if there's another site for a pond, is just build a new one. Rehabing old ponds is not as simple as it seems. If theres a new site then fill in the old and go new. You can scoop them out and clean them up but you'll always have to be vigilant about fighting the algae and vegetation. It will always be trying to come back. If a cat has 9 lives old pond algae and vegetation has three times that (27). First I'd determine how old the ponds are, because viable pond life is around 50 years and then they need some serious love.

If they are fairy young then you can work with them. what part of the sate are you in. I have dealt with this company in the past and they have been good, but not cheap. Stocking the Future The have offices in Columbus and Cincinnati.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. The pond in question is close to New Albany in Johnstown. I will pass this along to the pond owner…
Al


----------

